# The Role of Congregational Response in worship



## Sebastian Heck (Jul 14, 2010)

What are your views, GIVEN THE REGULATIVE PRINCIPLE OF WORSHIP, on the involvement of the congregation in the worship service? Where and how should they be allowed/expected to respond in song, prayer, etc.?


----------



## Willem van Oranje (Jul 14, 2010)

Good question, 

I think it clearly has biblical warrant. It seems according to the examples given that the people respond to God's grace in faith, and to his commandments with vows of renewed obedience. So after God speaks, then the congregation speaks back. In our post-postmodern cultures, I think the congregational participation is even more desirable/relevant to most people. They want to be a part of the conversation, not just be lectured to. So I think it's definitely something to be included. 

I like congregational responses after the call to worship, after the reading of the law, after the reading of Scripture, and after the preaching of the word. This can come in the form of a creed, an "amen", a song, etc.

Below are some of the biblical examples for our benefit:


Exodus 24:3 3 So Moses came and told the people all the words of the LORD and all the judgments. And all the people answered with one voice and said, "All the words which the LORD has said we will do." 

Deuteronomy 27:14 - 28:1 14 " And the Levites shall speak with a loud voice and say to all the men of Israel: 15 'Cursed is the one who makes a carved or molded image, an abomination to the LORD, the work of the hands of the craftsman, and sets it up in secret.' And all the people shall answer and say, 'Amen!' 16 'Cursed is the one who treats his father or his mother with contempt.' And all the people shall say, 'Amen!' 17 'Cursed is the one who moves his neighbor's landmark.' And all the people shall say, 'Amen!' 18 'Cursed is the one who makes the blind to wander off the road.' And all the people shall say, 'Amen!' 19 'Cursed is the one who perverts the justice due the stranger, the fatherless, and widow.' And all the people shall say, 'Amen!' 20 'Cursed is the one who lies with his father's wife, because he has uncovered his father's bed.' And all the people shall say, 'Amen!' 21 'Cursed is the one who lies with any kind of animal.' And all the people shall say, 'Amen!' 22 'Cursed is the one who lies with his sister, the daughter of his father or the daughter of his mother.' And all the people shall say, 'Amen!' 23 'Cursed is the one who lies with his mother-in-law.' And all the people shall say, 'Amen!' 24 'Cursed is the one who attacks his neighbor secretly.' And all the people shall say, 'Amen!' 25 'Cursed is the one who takes a bribe to slay an innocent person.' And all the people shall say, 'Amen!' 26 'Cursed is the one who does not confirm all the words of this law.' And all the people shall say, 'Amen!' 

Joshua 24:19-25 19 But Joshua said to the people, "You cannot serve the LORD, for He is a holy God. He is a jealous God; He will not forgive your transgressions nor your sins. 20 "If you forsake the LORD and serve foreign gods, then He will turn and do you harm and consume you, after He has done you good." 21 And the people said to Joshua, "No, but we will serve the LORD!" 22 So Joshua said to the people, "You are witnesses against yourselves that you have chosen the LORD for yourselves, to serve Him." And they said, "We are witnesses!" 23 "Now therefore," he said, "put away the foreign gods which are among you, and incline your heart to the LORD God of Israel." 24 And the people said to Joshua, "The LORD our God we will serve, and His voice we will obey!" 25 So Joshua made a covenant with the people that day, and made for them a statute and an ordinance in Shechem. 

1 Chronicles 16:36 36 Blessed be the LORD God of Israel From everlasting to everlasting! And all the people said, "Amen!" and praised the LORD. 

Nehemiah 5:13 13 Then I shook out the fold of my garment and said, "So may God shake out each man from his house, and from his property, who does not perform this promise. Even thus may he be shaken out and emptied." And all the assembly said, "Amen!" and praised the LORD. 

Nehemiah 8:5-6 5 And Ezra opened the book in the sight of all the people, for he was standing above all the people; and when he opened it, all the people stood up. 6 And Ezra blessed the LORD, the great God. Then all the people answered, "Amen, Amen!" while lifting up their hands. And they bowed their heads and worshiped the LORD with their faces to the ground.


----------



## Ivan (Jul 14, 2010)

I preached in a African-American church once. I got lots of response and 'help'.


----------



## torstar (Jul 14, 2010)

In a nutshell?

1) Preaching of the Word - pay attention

2) Sacraments - participate with the approval of the elders

3) Public prayer/singing - in praise, but don't offend the conscience of those commanded to be there

4) Giving of alms - you betcha!


----------



## jwithnell (Jul 14, 2010)

> So after God speaks, then the congregation speaks back.



I understand this to be the key -- preaching, prayer, and the sacraments are all means of grace. Responding in adoration and praise is well within the practice of the old and new testaments. 

The difference between the reformed tradition and post-modernist is understanding that Jesus is truly within the midst of the congregation and that God is the "audience" for our worship. It's not a matter of how we feel or how democratic the practice might be.


----------



## sastark (Jul 14, 2010)

Humorous side note: Someone once told me that a preacher has preached a good sermon when he gets a Presbyterian church to say "Amen!" and a Baptist church to stop saying it.


----------



## Willem van Oranje (Jul 14, 2010)

Ivan said:


> I preached in a African-American church once. I got lots of response and 'help'.


 
"Tell it!"


----------



## Marrow Man (Jul 14, 2010)

sastark said:


> Humorous side note: Someone once told me that a preacher has preached a good sermon when he gets a Presbyterian church to say "Amen!" and a Baptist church to stop saying it.


 
I'm stealing that.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Jul 14, 2010)

Marrow Man said:


> sastark said:
> 
> 
> > Humorous side note: Someone once told me that a preacher has preached a good sermon when he gets a Presbyterian church to say "Amen!" and a Baptist church to stop saying it.
> ...



That's from Martyn Lloyd Jones.


----------



## jwithnell (Jul 15, 2010)

Kind of like: How do you tell the difference between Presbyterians and non-reformed Baptists? The Presbyterians will wave to each other in the liquor store.


----------



## Marrow Man (Jul 15, 2010)

nleshelman said:


> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> > sastark said:
> ...



Seth was told that by the Doctor?!?


----------



## sastark (Jul 15, 2010)

Marrow Man said:


> nleshelman said:
> 
> 
> > Marrow Man said:
> ...


 
There was an intermediate...or several. It's like "Six Degrees of Kevin Bacon" but with Martin Lloyd-Jones.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 15, 2010)

I met Iain Murray at Synod last year. We talked about how cold the water was in the pool and how much we both disliked the weather in the South. So that puts me within one degree of ML-J.


----------

